# A great little homestead in NY - 10 acres!



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

I just happened to come across this New York farm while I was searching for something else. It looks great for anyone who wants to live in that area. Our daughter and SIL would love it, but they can't move just yet. I just thought maybe it would be a perfect fit for someone here. 

http://www.landandfarm.com/property/Abandoned_Farm_Barns_-2636007/

LuLu


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Catskills is a beautiful area.


----------

